# Kompilacja Beryla

## Godhand

Po odmaskowaniu wszystkich potrzebnych rzeczy, zaktualizowaniu drzewa portage i

#emerge beryl

wypluwa mi błąd:

```

 * Please rebuild cairo with USE="glitz"

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  beryl-plugins-0.2.1.ebuild, line 33:   Called die

!!! x11-libs/cairo missing glitz support

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

```

Może mi ktoś powiedzieć o co chodzi? Na Gentoo przesiadłem się nie dawno i czuję się trochę zagubiony, tym bardziej, że na stronie Beryla nic o czymś takim nie pisze.

Proszę o wyrozumiałe potraktowanie i pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

```
USE="glitz" emerge cairo
```

 Ale dla pewności wrzuć sobie tę flage to /etc/make.conf do USE="", czytaj co jest napisane  :Smile:  *Quote:*   

> Please rebuild cairo with USE="glitz" 

 

----------

## Godhand

Czytam.

O to mój make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gtk2 -gnome -ipv6 glitz hal qt3 qt4 kde alsa arts dvd dvdr cdr 3dfx 3dnow X bzip2 zlib jpeg jpeg2k mp3 mpeg opengl sockets sdl ssl truetype usb xcomposite xvid "

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="pl en"

```

jeśli coś źle to mnie popraw  :Smile: 

///// Edit:

Ok po wpisaniu "USE="glitz" emerge cairo" w konsoli poszło.

Dziękuję ślicznie za pomoc ale ....

```

 * Applying pyopengl-2.0.0.44-fix_togl.patch ...                          [ ok ]

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 3343:   Called src_unpack

  pyopengl-2.0.0.44.ebuild, line 36:   Called built_with_use 'dev-lang/python' 'tk'

  eutils.eclass, line 1685:   Called die

!!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44/temp/build.log'.

```

Przepraszam, że marudzę ale serio w Gentoo jestem zielony  :Sad: Last edited by Godhand on Tue Apr 03, 2007 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

chyba lepiej zamiast dodawać flage globalnie czyli do /etc/make.conf, dodać ją do /etc/portage/package.use:

```
x11-libs/cairo glitz
```

i potem emerge beryl

a co do flag USE koniecznie zapoznaj sie z handbookiem

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## Godhand

No ok, rozumiem o co chodzi z USE, miałem tylko mały problem z zapisem tego ale ok, powyższy link wyjaśnił wszystko.

Ale natrafiłem na kolejny problem (zedytowałem i dodałem do poprzedniego postu), ale tam nie widzę już co mam zrobić...

----------

## pancurski

 *Quote:*   

> !!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag! 

 

czytaj komunikaty i wyciągaj wnioski, jeśli tego nie zrobisz zaraz tu porządek zrobią Ninja :]

może spróbuj zainstalować nowszą wersje pythonaLast edited by pancurski on Tue Apr 03, 2007 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arek.k

```
pyopengl-2.0.0.44.ebuild, line 36:   Called built_with_use 'dev-lang/python' 'tk'

...

!!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag! 
```

IMHO pyopengl chce pythona zbudowanego z tk, czy coś takiego, ale tk nie jest wspierana dla pythona.

Pokaż może wynik 

```
# emerge --info
```

 Przy okazji, u mnie przy próbie kompilacji (emerge -pv) beryla nie woła o pyopengl.

----------

## Godhand

Dobra dałem radę, skompilowałem ze wsparciem dla tk i poszło.

Ale teraz jak uruchomię beryla, to mam pulpit w odcieniach żółto fioletowych jakbym odpalił w trybie awaryjnym ;P Okienka znikają a powstają dziwne paski itp.

Eh...

----------

## arek.k

Poszukaj na forum innych postów dotyczących beryla. Moim zdaniem to wina konfiguracji xorg.conf, ale będzesz musiał sam poszukać.

----------

## Godhand

Szukałem. Tu na forum tego progblemu nie znalazłem.

Poszukam gdzie indziej...

A i dzięki wszystkim za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

